# Rally champion Colin McRae dies with son in helicopter crash



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 16, 2007)

Rally champion Colin McRae dies with son in helicopter crash

THE former rally driving champion Colin McRae was killed and his five year-old son feared dead in a helicopter crash yesterday afternoon. The aircraft came down in Jerviswood, Lanarkshire, half a mile from the family's home and burst into flames just after 4pm.

Jean-Eric Freudiger, McRae's agent, said the 39-year-old driver had been piloting the helicopter himself. Also on board were believed to be his son Johnny, another adult - said by locals to be a school friend of McRae - and another child. McRae's wife Alison and their daughter Hollie, 9, were not on board, friends said.

Strathclyde police said in a statement: "Four people were onboard the helicopter," adding "The bodies were found within the helicopter which is owned by Mr Colin McRae of Jerviswood House, Lanark. It is believed he was onboard the helicopter."

McRae became Britain's first World Rally champion in 1995. He was one of the country's most successful sportsmen, achieving 25 wins in World Rally events and 42 podium places. He was a flamboyant driver, inspiring one the world's best-selling computer rally games.

The helicopter came down within half a mile of McRae's 16th-century home, which has an adjacent helipad. The weather had been overcast, with southwesterly winds gusting to 30 knots and good visibility.

"It's so ironic that he should die in a helicopter crash when he had competed and had brushed with death so many times as a rally driver."

*www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/more_sport/article2461339.ece 


My tributes to the father and son, may they rest in peace.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh.... sad news..... let their soul rest in peace...


----------



## phreak0ut (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm really saddened by this accident. May your souls RIP McRae and Jr


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 16, 2007)

Very sad news indeed.RIP McRae and McRae jr.


----------



## iMav (Sep 16, 2007)

damn !!!!!!!!!! he earned so much respect and wealth now thats all gone ... fate always has other plans


----------



## iamtheone (Sep 16, 2007)

may ur soul RIP mate


----------



## azzu (Sep 16, 2007)

very sad yup IMAV fate has diff plans with every1
where


----------



## RCuber (Sep 16, 2007)

RIP McRae


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 16, 2007)

How much effort does it takes to type " Rest in Peace ". Rip sounds like May your soul rip apart.
  Too Bad news.Its so frustrating when men of caliber die in some meaningless accidents.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh!! such a bad news..


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 16, 2007)

Man i never knew he was even alive. I though he must have been some former years legend, even if he was a legend, i expected him to be pretty old.
Must have been a real champ!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 16, 2007)

RIP McRAE


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 16, 2007)

R.I.P 

thats very bad.


----------



## chesss (Sep 16, 2007)

whats' a rally??


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 16, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> whats' a rally??



Dude,Use google or wikipedia for this.

RIP McRae.Your namesake game series is one of my favs.


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 16, 2007)

i loved his real life rally more than the game.man he was the greatest wrc driver.god speed mcrae


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw half the title of this thread on the front page .. I hoped I hoped it was some news about a new rally video game but this was a shocker heck!! 

RIP CMR


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very Bad news for me,I have always admired people like him.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 17, 2007)

SAD News  really SAD


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2007)

i came to know abt him thru Codemasters Collin McRae 2005.

sad


----------



## entrana (Sep 17, 2007)

sad, i never even knew about him untill now
Rest In Peace CMR!!!


----------



## faraaz (Sep 17, 2007)

So no sequel to Colin McRae DiRT? This sucks...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 17, 2007)

RIP i have every CMR game


----------



## max_demon (Sep 18, 2007)

waiting for s18000rpm


----------



## rajasekharan (Sep 18, 2007)

i thought that such a man never existed , but now i know....
what a loss, man that "DIRT" is a bad omen for him..


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 18, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> waiting for s18000rpm


me too


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 20, 2007)

*Colin McRae, 39, World Rally Champion, Is Dead*

LONDON, Sept. 19 (AP) — Colin McRae, whose fascination with cars grew into an obsession that led him to 25 victories in a World Rally Championship career, was killed in a helicopter crash Saturday. He was 39.

He died along with his 5-year-old son and two others when the helicopter he was piloting crashed in a wooded area near his home, the police said. He owned the helicopter and was licensed to fly it. McRae raced in the World Rally Championship from 1987 until 2004, becoming a champion in 1995. He also took part in the Paris to Dakar rally, the Le Mans 24-hour race, the Race of Champions and the X Games.

The son of the five-time British rally champion Jimmy McRae, Colin McRae was competing on motorbikes by age 7. He competed in his first rally in 1985 but qualified as a plumber while he built his racing career, becoming the British rally champion in 1991 and 1992.

He took the world title in 1995, and was the runner-up in 1996, 1997 and 2001. He won 25 races in a World Rally Championship career that ran from 1987 to 2004. He made intermittent appearances on the W.R.C. circuit until 2006.

McRae spent 2006 working at an auto camp in Are, Sweden, which he wanted to become the world’s premier driving center. He also took part in a rally contest at the X Games for the past two years, including last month’s event in Carson, Calif. In the 2006 event, McRae flipped his Subaru, tearing a wheel off the car, but still finished second.

McRae’s success on the rally circuit led to a computer game called “Colin McRae Rally,” first released in 1998, which is now found on PlayStation, Game Boy, Xbox and PSP platforms.

McRae received an MBE award in 1996 from Queen Elizabeth II. His survivors include his wife, Alison, and daughter, Hollie.


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae, 39, World Rally Champion, Is Dead*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68331


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae, 39, World Rally Champion, Is Dead*



			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> LONDON, Sept. 19 (AP) — Colin McRae, whose fascination with cars grew into an obsession that led him to 25 victories in a World Rally Championship career, was killed in a helicopter crash Saturday. He was 39.
> 
> He died along with his 5-year-old son and two others when the helicopter he was piloting crashed in a wooded area near his home, the police said. He owned the helicopter and was licensed to fly it. McRae raced in the World Rally Championship from 1987 until 2004, becoming a champion in 1995. He also took part in the Paris to Dakar rally, the Le Mans 24-hour race, the Race of Champions and the X Games.
> 
> ...



And ur happy about that............shame on u.


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

Never knew much about him except for the game named after him. Didn't even knew how he looked like. But he must have been a great driver if he was an inspiration for such an awesome series of games. Really sad he had to die like this. Worst was the fact that his young son was with him. Who knows he might have grown to become just like daddy. Alas we'll never know. My sympathies with Mrs. McRae and their daughter.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 20, 2007)

R.i.p Cmr


----------

